# Jason Richardson for Josh Howard



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Would you want a trade to happen involving Jason Richardson going to Dallas for Josh Howard going to Charolett? Because I just want Richardson away from the Bobcats at all times, and hey then if Richardson would go to the Mavs you guys wouldn't have to worry about the Warriors anymore cause Richardson knows almost all of the Warrior players weakness.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ummm.....

Can I get a "hell" before the "no?"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Um, yeah, because the Mavs fans of this board are gonna personally call Cuban to make this deal happen right away, just so he can keep Jrich from the Bobcats for you.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

no...not even a mavs fan, but they would have to be crazy to make that trade...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.....
> 
> Can I get a "hell" before the "no?"


exactly, beat me to it


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Howard is the heart and soul of the Mavericks. They move him and everything else falls apart.


----------



## _matches_ (Jul 5, 2007)

No, cause there´s no reason why!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Josh Howard is the heart and soul of the Mavericks. They move him and everything else falls apart.



Lol, it ain't all that, but...this isn't the deal I'd move Josh in. Not for a one dimensional two with no defense.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Not for a one dimensional two with no defense.


Spot on. Not to mention the rebounding and scrappiness Josh brings us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh, but I would trade Josh for a 4th year Dennis Rodman. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just kidding.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

can i just throw in a "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA"?


----------

